# starting a planted tank



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I am going to be starting a planted 55 gal and I need some info, I have never planted a tank before so I need all the help I can get :laugh:

ok I just got a new tank and it came with full spectrum lights, are those good for plants? what will I need to start a succesful tank, there is some kind of fertalizer or something like that you need? how many watts per gallon for a 55 of lighting?

and what are some cool plants


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

around 100 watts of light is needed, leafzone fertalizer, and some kinda co2 system, either diy or othere.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

watersprite and whysteria are cool, and grow very fast. prob 3 or so inches a week for me


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

I have 4 55 watts compact flourecent bulbs on mine.220 total watts.For plants it all depends on your lighting.How many watts per gallon do you plan on getting?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thats the thing I dont know how much I need :laugh:


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

I would go with 4 watts per gallon.These are the ones that I found were cheaper and gave good results.Here is a web page where I bought mine www.ahsupply.com I used the 4 55watt kit with 6700k bulbs and the enclosure.This gives you real good growth and you could grow any high light demanding plant.Especialy red plants.Sometimes they even turn purple.Makes it look real nice.Give them at least 10 to 12 hours a day.They even bubble here a picture of my crypt affinis


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Here are my pearling crypts. 2 watts/gal in a 55.
This is the best site I have found for setting up planted tanks. 
http://www.plantedtank.net
especially this article on basics. http://www.plantedtank.net/basics.html


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

channafreak said:


> Here are my pearling crypts. 2 watts/gal in a 55.


Nice picture better than mine.My picture is in a 10 gallon with 3 watts per gallon.I used a poor example most crypts are low to moderate light needing plants.It would be hard to grow glossostigma elantinodes,Rotala macranda in 2 or 1 watt per gallon.It all depends on plants you want to grow.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

thanks for the help and the links


----------

